# This is going to sounds like a total green question, but....



## S&Kpropertyservices (Feb 19, 2013)

We've never done contact inspections before! We are working with a new client that has sent us some contact inspection work orders and I don't know how to handle them.

What exactly should/do/can you say to the property owner during these inspections?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Get it in writing from the issuer of the work order what you are to say.

I have seen 3 "privacy" lawsuit attempts (don't the outcome yet) on the contact inspectors.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

NCCI asked us about these and after looking at the specs we declined. I'm not sure I want to get in the middle of the lender and the person with the issues with the lender....
Wish I could offer something more positive....
I'm thinking what Wannabe has said though. The company providing the inspections should have something scripted that they will want stated...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They usually provide you with a letter to deliver or phone numbers for you to dial and then hand (yes, your phone) to the mortgager.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> They usually provide you with a letter to deliver or phone numbers for you to dial and then hand (yes, your phone) to the mortgager.


? Um, theres no F-in way.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

RichR said:


> ? Um, theres no F-in way.


 
Ya could see guy or gal getting pissed and throwing my I phone! But not going to happen I have always decline these kind of orders!:thumbup:


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

thats 50 per thanks


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol.. I know a realtor who does some of these and an investment company wanted to personally talk to the house-occuppant and she handed her brand new I Phone to the fella who promptly took the phone and shut the door. She called Police who was told "what phone? the lady is trespassing" She lost the phone......


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Lol.. I know a realtor who does some of these and an investment company wanted to personally talk to the house-occuppant and she handed her brand new I Phone to the fella who promptly took the phone and shut the door. She called Police who was told "what phone? the lady is trespassing" She lost the phone......


:thumbup: and all this for what $20?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Lol.. I know a realtor who does some of these and an investment company wanted to personally talk to the house-occuppant and she handed her brand new I Phone to the fella who promptly took the phone and shut the door. She called Police who was told "what phone? the lady is trespassing" She lost the phone......


I was asked to help do these. I would call their phone and 3 way the bank in and hang up once I put them on. That way I've got their number. And when we three way them in, the bank gets their number from me and the CID on their side. With the new find my iPhone app, the cops can find your phone. 

I've thought about unlocking my old phones and put in unlimited simple mobile or AT&T go phone SIM cards in there. But I don't do Enough of these to justify the costs NCCI only wants to pay 55 to do them during prime time hours. Not worth the time or the money.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

What exactly should/do/can you say to the property owner during these inspections?[/QUOTE]

Say you where sent by the mortgage company and they want to know the occupancy status of the property. Then walk away, it's not an inspection it's merely a "occupancy verification".


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Vanderbilt is one you don't want the occupant calling into while you are there.
They are extremely rude jerks to those that are late on their payments.

Even in the case of a medical issue or family member death they are just way over the top when it comes to being an axxhole. I won't put occupants thru that, not for a measly extra $10 on the inspection fee. Its not worth the fall out.

There simply is no excuse for Vanderbilt to be such pricks.


----------

